# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Another Source of Amusement



## Rider (Mar 19, 2005)

I am watching a mosquito fluttering back and forth across the front of my little desk-top tank. It is attracted to the light under the lid. Meanwhile, 4 fish are frantically rushing up and down inside the tank, trying to catch the mosquito.

Well, OK, maybe I am easy to amuse.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hey, that would amuse me too. fish are easy to trick aren't they.


----------



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

hmmmm... we have a few too many mosquitos flying aound here lately. You just gave me an idea for an entertaining way to curb the population down a bit, lol.


----------

